

Ask HN: ticket tracking system vs. collaborative done/todo list? - ido

I've used Bugzilla, Mantis &#38; Trac in previous jobs, but have never seen the huge benefit compared to just keeping a shared online done/todo list (using something like etherpad [1]).<p>Am I missing something, or do the "featureful" bug tracking system not really help much with a small (&#60;=5) dev team?<p>[1] http://code.google.com/p/etherpad/
======
richtofen
@ido: I am a designer and architect [built spaces, not code], have managed
major projects and programs over the last ten years, and I have a solution to
this, which is immediately implementable as a product/service. Applicable to
hackers and civilians alike. It has social/semantic implications as well. My
handicap is the astute inability to write a single line of code to save my
life. I am building a prototype, where a friend is helping out, but am also
agressively seeking a tech cofounder, preferably in the Valley. Do check out
the teaser at <http://www.design-business.net/hicommand> Drop a line if it
interests you.

